# There's A Monark Super Twin On Ebay Right Now.



## Robertriley (May 4, 2016)

Not mine

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=322096672396

$2850 obo


----------



## catfish (May 4, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Not mine
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=322096672396
> 
> $2850 obo




So.....what are you waiting for? Start a thread on your new bike


----------



## Robertriley (May 4, 2016)

I don't have the cash but it looks like it could be a smoking deal to me


----------



## bikewhorder (May 4, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I don't have the cash but it looks like it could be a smoking deal to me




Sell me your Super Mobicycle and you'll be over half way there.


----------



## Robertriley (May 4, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Sell me your Super Mobicycle and you'll be over half way there.



I have been offered enough for that bike to almost but this one.....but like mine better.  Thanks anyway brother .    I can't believe you kinda have an eye on that one.


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 9, 2016)

Wow. Yes that is a rare motorbike,,,, I know a guy who I bought some panther & phantom parts from.  He has this same motorbike ,,, but the headlight is mounted on the handlebars.   Here are a few pictures of it


----------



## frankster41 (May 9, 2016)

The one onebay is missing the flywheel. Where does that part come from? Won't run without it!


----------



## toyman (May 16, 2016)

I got the one that was on Ebay and it was a smoking deal.Flywheels are easy to find.They used the same one on several power products motors.


----------



## toyman (May 16, 2016)

The turquise Super Twin about has the wrong headlight on it.It should have the battery powered one on the front fender because it is not the generator model.The generator would be mounted on the flywheel.


----------



## Robertriley (May 16, 2016)

toyman said:


> I got the one that was on Ebay and it was a smoking deal.Flywheels are easy to find.They used the same one on several power products motors.



Congrats!  I knew it was a good deal I just had too many irons in the fire at the time. And the best thing about you getting that bike is that you can make anything run


----------



## toyman (May 16, 2016)

Thank you.It will be running like a sewing machine soon.I think it will clean up nicely.Cant wait to get it.


----------



## toyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Here is the Monark that I bought on Ebay.Cleaned and detailed.Runs perfect.Only thing that I added was the taillight.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 13, 2016)

Well played sir!


----------



## Dave K (Jul 13, 2016)

Sweet!!!!   Wow!!!   

So complete and original.

Thanks for posting the pictures


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 14, 2016)

wow reelly nice good to see you got it toy man!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 14, 2016)

Hope that the crank is good.


----------



## toyman (Jul 15, 2016)

What about the crank?


----------



## JRE123 (Jul 16, 2016)

toyman said:


> I got the one that was on Ebay and it was a smoking deal.Flywheels are easy to find.They used the same one on several power products motors.




Please let me know if you find a source for the flywheel (phelon FG-1128) that fits that engine.  I've been running on battery & coil for a few years now.  I would like to go back to the original magnito setup.


----------



## Bob (Sep 10, 2016)

toyman said:


> Thank you.It will be running like a sewing machine soon.I think it will clean up nicely.Cant wait to get it.





toyman said:


> The turquise Super Twin about has the wrong headlight on it.It should have the battery powered one on the front fender because it is not the generator model.The generator would be mounted on the flywheel.



Toyman Can you help me find parts for my Monark Twin ? I would like to start a restoration on it , need help Thanks Bob


----------

